# Floormat Locks



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Both the carpet and all-weather mats are that hard to instal and remove? On BOTH sides? Mine go in and come out pretty easily. Maybe a shot of silicone lube would help, I'd spray it on the part on the floor.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I had my clips pull apart from each other which was the only time I needed to stomp them together, but they shouldn't be that difficult to take off. Run your hand under the mat, and pull up on the clip?

Never have had a problem getting them out/I have the all weather rubber mats 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide


----------



## Doogle510 (Oct 7, 2012)

Mine are really hard to remove. I had one of the clips fall apart on the all weather mats, I also just stomped them together. Gonna try some lube see if that helps tonight


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

Interesting because they don't seem to stay attached on the driver side in my cruze!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

skiisme753 said:


> Interesting because they don't seem to stay attached on the driver side in my cruze!


Do your mats snap in at all or does it seem like they do not fit. If they don't snap in, they are the wrong mats for the floor. Go back to the dealer and request mats that snap in. I had the same problem when I bought my car. The mats were switched in a dealer trade and replaced with the wrong mats that did not fit. Do a search on floor mats in the forum and you can read what I posted last year about this experience.
Floormats do not snap into place!


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes both mats were very hard to remove and clip in. They do snap in but i have to step on them and both clips on the carpet mats did fall apart wile i was taking the off but the seen to snap back together easy. I did use a heavy flat blade screwdriver from the underside wile pulling from the top at the same time but all that did was split the clip but the it came off. So in the spring i think ill pull out the cherry picker get some WD40, a crowbar,a garden gnome and some black matter and then they should pop right off with ease.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine are a bit stiff/new, but it wasn't unusually hard to pull out. I'd say it took about the same amount of effort as pulling the console top forward.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Unexplainable in my 04 Cavalier with a manual transmission. If the floor mat slides forward, the clutch doesn't work, nothing hindering it, depressing the clutch fully was just like not depressing it at all. Had to figure out how to tie it down.

Was happy to see those snaps in the Cruze floor mats, but never tried the clutch with the mats far forward.

Unlike other snap together parts on the Cruze that are far easier to snap than unsnap, mats are just the opposite in my Cruze. Easy to unsnap, not so easy to snap. To snap them in, mats have to be perfectly centered.

To do this, the seats have to be fully back, have to get down on my knees, hold the sides of the mats, and guide them by feel. Once perfectly centered, they do snap down without considerable force. Suppose if we did this eight hours day, would get a knack for it.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

My OEM floormats snap into place but my Weathertech ones do not. However, they do not move around.


----------



## lowriderchevy (Dec 29, 2015)

Does anyone know how one installs the set of mat clips on the passenger side of a 2014 Cruze RS?


----------

